# Hakawati - Dubai Marina Walk Tonight 8pm (18th December)



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys,

I know its late notice but around 15 of us from Social Circles UAE are meeting up tonight at 8pm at Hakawati. 

The Table is booked under my name, Shilpa.

Venue Details:
Al Hakawati Cafe & Restaurant
Ground Floor, Marina Walk, Dubai Marina, Dubai
Landmark: Near Starbucks Coffee
Tel: 04-3682346 

PS: this is not the JBR walk!

Post on this thread if you can make it please


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know its late notice but around 15 of us from Social Circles UAE are meeting up tonight at 8pm at Hakawati.
> 
> ...



Would love to make it

If you could help me out with the directions.

TY

And is it okay if i get a friend along


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> Would love to make it
> 
> If you could help me out with the directions.
> 
> ...


More the merrier Mohammed.

Ok I dont drive so the easiest way for me to explain it is to get to Dubai Marina metro station (get dwn Marina exit not JLT). when u come out of the station u walk straight and take the first left. u will see a roundabout, walk straight for 2 mins and it is a whole bunch of restaurants, the first one is Stephanos. Just ask anyone for Hakawati. They have arabic style sofas...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Wish I could make it... doing the movie night thing at JBR and then drinks at Jambase... have fun guys!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Wish I could make it... doing the movie night thing at JBR and then drinks at Jambase... have fun guys!


 Jambase on a School night, oh just remembered you dont work


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> More the merrier Mohammed.
> 
> Ok I dont drive so the easiest way for me to explain it is to get to Dubai Marina metro station (get dwn Marina exit not JLT). when u come out of the station u walk straight and take the first left. u will see a roundabout, walk straight for 2 mins and it is a whole bunch of restaurants, the first one is Stephanos. Just ask anyone for Hakawati. They have arabic style sofas...


Thank you


----------

